# Schlosserin.



## ry95

Hallo..

Ich möchte wissen, ob die weibliche Form des Worts " Schlosser " " Schlosserin " ist, und wenn schon, ob es überhaupt gebräuchlich ist.

Danke schön


----------



## Frank78

Ja, "der Schlosser", "die Schlosserin". Nunja es ist recht selten, weil es a) wenige weibliche Schlosser gibt und b) die Berufsbezeichnung an sich veraltet ist (heute spricht man eher von Mechatroniker).


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> heute spricht man eher von Mechatroniker


Ist das Wort tatsächlich - und in ganz Deutschland - so geläufig? Und gibt's auch Mechatronikerinnen?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Ist das Wort tatsächlich - und in ganz Deutschland - so geläufig?



"Mechatroniker" ist eine Zusammenziehung aus "Mechaniker" und "Elektroniker" und die aktuelle offizielle Berufsbezeichnung.  So etwas gibt es in vielen Bereichen (Müllmann => Fachkraft für Kreislauf- und Abfallwirtschaft, Klempner => Anlagenmechaniker für Sanitär-, Heizungs- und Klimatechnik).  Ältere bzw. fachfremde Leute können wahrscheinlich nicht viel damit anfangen und verwenden noch die traditionellen Bezeichnungen (z.B. _Autoschlosser_ oder _Automechaniker_ statt _Kfz-Mechatroniker_).



bearded man said:


> Und gibt's auch Mechatronikerinnen?



Mechatronik ist ein typischer Männerberuf, aber Frauen, die eine Ausbildung in Mechatronik gemacht haben, werden sich selbst schon als "Mechatronikerinnen" bezeichnen.


----------



## Sowka

Demiurg said:


> Frauen, die eine Ausbildung in Mechatronik gemacht haben, werden sich selbst schon als "Mechatronikerinnen" bezeichnen.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Als bei uns im Betrieb diese Arbeiten noch unter dem Begriff "Schlosser" zusammengefasst waren (ich hatte einige Versuchsschlosser in meinem Kollegenkreis), gab es tatsächlich keine Frauen, die diese Tätigkeit ausgeübt haben und deshalb "Schlosserin" gewesen wären. Aber das hat sich geändert; wir haben einige Mechatronikerinnen und Industriemechanikerinnen.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Demiurg und Sowka.
Worauf ich mit meiner Frage hinauswollte:  falls ihm das Türschloss kaputtgeht, sagt ein normaler deutscher Mann zu seiner Frau:  ''Ruf doch den Mechatroniker!''?.  Das klingt (für mich) so unwahrscheinlich... Aber ich bin ja ein Mensch vom vorigen Jahrhundert - und bin beim Schlosser geblieben - und bei Männern, die die Frau damit beauftragen, einen Arbeiter zu bestellen und dies nicht selber tun-


----------



## Sowka

bearded man said:


> Danke, Demiurg und Sowka.
> Worauf ich mit meiner Frage hinauswollte: falls ihm das Türschloss kaputtgeht, sagt ein normaler deutscher Mann zu seiner Frau: ''Ruf doch den Mechatroniker!''. Das klingt (für mich) so unwahrscheinlich... Aber ich bin ja ein Mensch vom vorigen Jahrhundert - und bin beim Schlosser geblieben.


Ah, das wollte ich ursprünglich noch bemerken:

Zum "Mechatroniker" oder "Industriemechaniker" (andere Schwerpunktsetzung) geworden ist der *"Schlosser" im industriellen Zusammenhang*.

Wenn Dein Türschloss defekt ist, dann wendest Du Dich -- denke ich -- nach wie vor am besten an einen Schlosser oder eine Schlosserin. Der *Handwerksberuf *hat seine Bezeichnung nicht geändert.

Oh, da lerne ich gerade etwas Neues (berufe-lexikon.de):


> [Schlosser und Schmied gibt es als Beruf heute nicht mehr: Diese Traditionsberufe sind seit 1989 zum Beruf des Metallbauers zusammengefasst .
> 
> Schlosser sind Fachleute für Metallarbeiten. Sie schmieden, löten, schweißen, glühen oder schrauben. Schlosser fertigen beispielsweise Gitter, Tore, Geländer und Treppen. Sie installieren Maschinen und Metallkonstruktionen und reparieren diese.
> 
> Der Nachfolgeberuf Metallbauer ist ein anerkannter Ausbildungsberuf und wird angeboten in den Fachrichtungen Nutzfahrzeugbau, Konstruktionstechnik und Metallgestaltung.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, Sowka.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Aber auch im Jahre 2017 - trotz aller Gesetzes- und sonstigen offiziellen Bezeichnungen - wird keine Frau sagen: "HILFE! Das Türschloss ist kaputt! Ruf' den Metallbauer!". Hier heißt es immer noch "Schlosser". Und, ja, ein weiblicher Schlosser (selten) wird tatsächlich "Schlosserin" gneannt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kann diese Diskussion um moderne Berufsbezeichnungen gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Quasi jeder Mensch, den ich kenne, sagt weiterhin im Alltag Klempner, Elektriker und Schlosser -- ausnahmslos. Ich habe gerade eine Baustelle betreut und das war absoluter Standard.

Die formalen Berufsbezeichnungen betreffen eigentlich nur die Ausbildungsverordnungen und Abschlüsse. In Stellenanzeigen und Arbeitsverträgen werden sie gewiss verwendet, aber nicht im Alltag.

Wenn man einen Klempner braucht, dann ruft man einen -- und keinen Gas-Wasser-Installateur.


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant für mich ist, dass hier ohne Probleme die Berufsbezeichnung im allgemeinen Sinn für beide gebraucht werden.

Es sagt kein Mensch "politisch korrekt": "Ruf den Schlosser oder die Schlosserin!"

Nur als Selbstbezeichnung und im individuellen Fall wird "Schlosserin" verwendet.

Es gab landschaftliche Unterschiede. Im Osten (DDR) gab es viele Frauen, die Schlosser waren. Sie bezeichneten sich als Berufsbezeichnung oft ebenfalls: "Ich bin Schlosser."
Nur im individuellen Fall oder wenn das Geschlecht eine Rolle spielt, wird "ich bin Schlosserin" gesagt. Das hat sich wahrscheinlich gewandelt. Heute sind sehr wenige Frauen Schlosser.


----------



## fdb

“Schlosserin” ist anscheinend vor Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts überhaupt nicht belegt.

DWDS              –                Schlosserin

Wäre es ein altererbtes Wort, so würde man eher *Schlösserin (wie Ärztin, Bäuerin usw.) erwarten. Oder nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Worauf ich mit meiner Frage hinauswollte: falls ihm das Türschloss kaputtgeht, sagt ein normaler deutscher Mann zu seiner Frau: ''Ruf doch den Mechatroniker!''?.


Heutzutage ruft man den "Schlüsseldienst" an.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

JClaudeK said:


> Heutzutage ruft man den "Schlüsseldienst" an.



Das kann tatsächlich sein. Aber niemand würde, wenn am Auto etwas kaputtgeht, sagen "Wir müssen zum KfZ-Mechatroniker!" - sondern nur "Wir müssen in die Werkstatt!" oder "zum Automechaniker!"


----------



## Schmizzkazz

JClaudeK said:


> Heutzutage ruft man den "Schlüsseldienst" an.



Wohl wahr! 

Und damit entfällt das Problem mit der politischen Korrektheit! 

Auch hard core politisch korrekte Menschen  sagen nur selten: "Ruf die Schlüssseldienstin und den Schlüsseldienst an!"


----------



## bearded

Schmizzkazz said:


> Schlüssseldienstin


Schlüsseldienstlerin/Schlüsseldienstleisterin?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

bearded said:


> Schlüsseldienstlerin/Schlüsseldienstleisterin?



Genau! 
Und Salzstreuerinnen und Salzstreuer - oder SalzstreuerInnen!
Jenem politisch korrekten Unsinn ist nur mit Satire beizukommen


----------



## jedna

Und was meint Ihr von zB: Koch - Köchin/ Schneider - Schneiderin? Ist das auch politisch korrekter Unsinn?
Ich meine, nur weil zB Schlüsseldienstlerin oder Salzstreuerin uns fremd in den Ohren klingt... wenn diese Berufe von Frauen ausgeübt werden- was spricht dann dagegen von Schlüsseldienstlerin/Salzstreuerin zu sprechen?


----------



## Alemanita

Liebe jedna,
den Beruf der Salzstreuerin müsste jemand noch erfinden - Schmizzkazz hat hier einfach nur einen Spaß gemacht. Ein Salzstreuer ist ein Gefäß, das auf dem Tisch steht und in dem sich Salz für das Essen befindet - das Salz auf die vereisten Straßen streut ein Streufahrzeug, am Lenker sitzt zumindest in meiner Stadt ein kommunaler Angestellter, eine kommunale Angestellte.
LG


----------



## bearded

Hallo jedna
Nichts spricht dagegen. Es ist nur so, dass, wenn übliche Ausdrücke zur Verfügung stehen, welche Handwerksberufe bezeichnen (z.B. Schlosser/Schlosserin), dann die Fachausdrücke wie 'Schlüsseldienstler(in)' recht künstlich klingen. Es ist häufiger, dass man mit einem Schlosser/einer Schlosserin umgeht, als mit einem Schlüsseldienstler/einer -in , außer im industriellen Bereich, wie oben erläutert. 
Einer Schneiderin und einer Köchin begegnet man jeden Tag, einer Küchendienstlerin (gibt's das?) eher selten.
Ich (wir) wollte(n) mit meinem (unserem) -smiley Deine  feministische Empfindlichkeit um Gotteswillen keineswegs verletzen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Alemanita said:


> Liebe jedna,
> den Beruf der Salzstreuerin müsste jemand noch erfinden - Schmizzkazz hat hier einfach nur einen Spaß gemacht.
> LG



Das freut mich sehr, dass jemand meinen Scherz verstanden hat!


----------



## Schmizzkazz

jedna said:


> Und was meint Ihr von zB: Koch - Köchin/ Schneider - Schneiderin? Ist das auch politisch korrekter Unsinn?



Wir sprechen aneinander vorbei. Ich bin keineswegs gegen die weibliche Form von Berufsbezeichnungen.
Ich  spreche mich nur gegen die imho Unsitte aus, bei jeder Gelegenheit immer allles im Doppelpack zu benennen.

Also z. B. "die Arbeiterinnen und Arbeiter bei XY streiken derzeit ..."
Oder: "Hamburg hat soundsoviele Einwohnerinnen und Einwohner ....."
Usw.

Wer immer so formulieren will, soll es in Gottes Namen tun.
Ich tue es nicht - oder jedenfalls nicht immer.
Nur wo es zur Klärung eines Sachverhalts nötig ist.


----------



## jedna

Hallo Alemanita,

Ja, da hast Du Recht. Es ist nicht wirklich ein Beruf. Es ist aber wohl so, dass die Leute die hierzulande im Winter das Salz streuen und die Streuwagen bedienen: Salzstreuer genannt werden. Und wenn da Frauen am Steuer sitzen würden, ich die doch Salzstreuerin nennen würde.

Hallo bearded,

Lieb von Dir, aber mein Kommentar hat überhaupt nichts mit feministische Empfindlichkeit zu tun. Letzte Woche hatte ich schon geschrieben dass ich den Feminismus genauso hasse wie manch einer von euch. Emanzipation: ja. Feminismus: um Gotteswillen, nein!
Mich irritiert nur -und das hatte ich diese Woche auch schon formuliert- wenn man sich immer wieder aufs Neue mit einem gewissen 'Dedain' oder Sarkasmus zu neuen weiblich geformten Wörtern äußert, was mich dann doch einigermaßen reaktionär anmutet, und diese reaktionäre Attitüde finde ich genauso häßlich-radikal wie den Feminismus.

Hallo Schmizzkazz,

Ich begreife jetzt was Du meinst, und ehrlich gesagt muss ich Dir da in manchem Fall zustimmen

Alemanita und Schmizzkazz: Sorry, der Witz war mit entgangen


----------



## ablativ

bearded said:


> ..., einer Küchendienstlerin (gibt's das?) eher selten.


In Bezug auf _Dienst _sagt man _Diensthabender _(m.) bzw. _Diensthabende (f.), _also sind _Küchendienstler_ oder _Schlüsseldienstler Küchen- _bzw. _Schlüsseldiensthabende _(pl.).


----------



## Schmizzkazz

jedna said:


> Hallo Schmizzkazz,
> Ich begreife jetzt was Du meinst, und ehrlich gesagt muss ich Dir da in manchem Fall zustimmen



Hallo jedna, 

Das freut mich zu lesen.


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> In Bezug auf _Dienst _sagt man _Diensthabender _(m.) bzw. _Diensthabende (f.), _also sind _Küchendienstler_ oder _Schlüsseldienstler Küchen- _bzw. _Schlüsseldiensthabende _(pl.).


Ist ein Diensthabender nicht jemand, der nur vorläufig - gemäß einer Schicht - im Dienst ist, z.B. der diensthabende Offizier (officer now on duty)...?
Wenn -dienstler falsch klingt, dann ist vielleicht mMn _Dienstleister/-in _das passende Wort.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Ist ein Diensthabender nicht jemand, der nur vorläufig - gemäß einer Schicht - im Dienst ist, z.B. der diensthabende Offizier (officer now on duty)...?
> Wenn -dienstler falsch klingt, dann ist vielleicht mMn _Dienstleister/-in _das passende Wort.



Ich stimme dir zu: Diensthabender ist jemand, der den Dienst versieht, eine diensthabende Person. 
Ein Dienstleister hingegen ist eine Person, die eine Dienstleistung (Service) erbringt.

Von beiden Begriffen kenne ich keine feminine Variante.


----------



## Alemanita

jedna said:


> Hallo Alemanita,
> 
> Ja, da hast Du Recht. Es ist nicht wirklich ein Beruf. Es ist aber wohl so, dass die Leute die hierzulande im Winter das Salz streuen und die Streuwagen bedienen: Salzstreuer genannt werden. Und wenn da Frauen am Steuer sitzen würden, ich die doch Salzstreuerin nennen würde.



"Salzstreuerin" für eine Frau, die Salz streut, kann man natürlich auch auf Deutsch verwenden, es ist aber meines Wissens kein "Beruf".
Beispielsweise könnte ich morgens sagen, nachdem es über Nacht geschneit hat und ich die Gehwege (=Bürgersteige) betrachte: "Sieh da, unser Hausmeister hat geräumt und umweltfreundlich Splitt gestreut, aber die faule Hausmeisterin von nebenan, diese Salzstreuerin, hat es sich wieder einfach gemacht und kiloweise Auftausalz gestreut - dabei ist das doch verboten!" Streuen im Winter - Von Streugut bis Streupflicht


----------



## jedna

Alemanita said:


> es ist aber meines Wissens kein "Beruf".



Da sind wir uns einig. Die Salzstreuer werden nur dann Salzstreuer genannt wenn es schneit/friert oder wenn Schnee/Frost droht. Danach werden diese Leute wieder für andere von der Gemeinde/Stadt durchgeführte Arbeiten eingesetzt.
Grüß Dich,
jedna


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Bei Salzstreuer dachte ich an einen Gegenstand.  An  kleine Behälter mit Salz und Pfeffer,  das  man auf das Essen streut.

An Gegenstände wie Staubsauger, Wasserkocher, Lichtschalter.
Und daran, dass extrem politisch korrekte Menschen dann auch automatisch  von Staubsaugerinnen, Wasserkocherinnen, und Lichtschalterinnen reden.


----------

